# Stephen King's Nov 2011 book is going to be......



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.stephenking.com/promo/11-22-63/announcement/

A time travel story about the Kennedy Assassination
Like how cool is that?
(and another 1,000 pager!!)

Also-- This site has a whole bunch of Stephen King info on upcoming projects
Enjoy

http://www.liljas-library.com/


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

I liked King back when he wrote his own material...


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

evrose said:


> I liked King back when he wrote his own material...


What does that mean?


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, from what I'm aware of, every word of every King novel is his own. Unlike other popular author's who have a whole machine going so that they pop out two to three books every year. While still being entertaining, I tend to wonder how much of the original author's work is actually IN the book? After all I'm buying HIS (or HER) name and talent, not the ghost writer. (Although there are people out there (like some celebs) who need a ghost)


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

mrobmedia said:


> What does that mean?


King has used ghostwriters for a majority of his text for years. I know one of his editors. It's sort of an open secret - everyone in the industry knows, but no one likes to talk about it. He does have input on the plot, characters, themes, and general content, but he no longer sits in front of a keyboard and pecks out words - that's done by others.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmmm, sounds like a sort of reverse Dead Zone scenario doesn't it?


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

brickwallwriter said:


> Yes, from what I'm aware of, every word of every King novel is his own. Unlike other popular author's who have a whole machine going so that they pop out two to three books every year. While still being entertaining, I tend to wonder how much of the original author's work is actually IN the book? After all I'm buying HIS (or HER) name and talent, not the ghost writer. (Although there are people out there (like some celebs) who need a ghost)


Yikes! I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news for you, but this isn't even close to reality in regards to King. He has a HUGE machine behind the scenes that pumps out material for him. He spends a lot of time reviewing, editing, and working with the writers and editors, but the machine produces most of the core content.

Like I said in the previous post, I'm friends with one of his editors, and have been privy to seeing the process from the inside a bit. It's fascinating to see how a King book is put together - but the image of him waking up, grabbing a coffee, stretching his fingers as he plops down behind his typewriter to crank out 10 pages of dialog and text just isn't how it works. Sorry.


----------



## SeanPB (Feb 23, 2011)

The man taught me to learn to love to read.  Can't think of a better compliment to give a writer.  

But after INSOMNIA, I kinda tuned out.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't believe this at all. The man is in his early 60's, he's got more money than anybody would ever spend, why in the world would he put up such a front? If he didn't want to write anymore, he doesn't have to. King has gone on record many time stating how the only thing he was born to do was write, and that he would only stop when he thought that his best work wasn't good enough anymore to be published. 

What you've described, however, sounds exactly like what is an "open secret" about James Patterson. How magically churns out 3-5 novels a year. It's known that he hires all these co-authors and basically gives them an story and outline and then does revisions. Are you sure you don't have to two confused?

I'm not trying to argue or be rude, but I've been a long time King fan, have read/watched just about every article/interview written/done by or about him, and am also an active member on his message board and have never seen or heard anything close to this kind of information.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

evrose said:


> King has used ghostwriters for a majority of his text for years. I know one of his editors. It's sort of an open secret - everyone in the industry knows, but no one likes to talk about it. He does have input on the plot, characters, themes, and general content, but he no longer sits in front of a keyboard and pecks out words - that's done by others.


King has never been rumored to be a franchise. It would be nearly impossible to hide that, even outside "the industry." He couldn't even hide the books he wrote under a pseudonym...and truly, I can't see him risking his reputation by farming work out like that.

James Patterson, yes, but he doesn't exactly try to hide it...


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

Thumper said:


> King has never been rumored to be a franchise. It would be nearly impossible to hide that, even outside "the industry." He couldn't even hide the books he wrote under a pseudonym...and truly, I can't see him risking his reputation by farming work out like that.
> 
> James Patterson, yes, but he doesn't exactly try to hide it...


Well said.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

mrobmedia said:


> I don't believe this at all. The man is in his early 60's, he's got more money than anybody would ever spend, why in the world would he put up such a front? If he didn't want to write anymore, he doesn't have to. King has gone on record many time stating how the only thing he was born to do was write, and that he would only stop when he thought that his best work wasn't good enough anymore to be published.
> 
> What you've described, however, sounds exactly like what is an "open secret" about James Patterson. How magically churns out 3-5 novels a year. It's known that he hires all these co-authors and basically gives them an story and outline and then does revisions. Are you sure you don't have to two confused?
> 
> I'm not trying to argue or be rude, but I've been a long time King fan, have read/watched just about every article/interview written/done by or about him, and am also an active member on his message board and have never seen or heard anything close to this kind of information.


You are free to believe whatever you like. King is a great writer, I wouldn't deny that - I enjoy many of his books, but that doesn't change what I said before.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I also find it extremely difficult to believe.  Logically, it makes no sense.  If SK had a "huge machine", then wouldn't we be seeing a lot more of "his" works?

If there is a machine, it must be very inefficient.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This book sounds interesting to me. I love anything time travel anyway and I love King, although I haven't read much of him in recent years for various reasons. Heck, back in Germany I was subscribed to the Stephen King Library where you get a book each 4- 6 week I believe. That was a long time ago and I see they have the same thing here in the US.  

Of course all those books are now sitting somewhere in my moms attic in Bavaria  . She wont read them after I gave her Misery and scared the heck out of her  .

I don't believe that other stuff. Its almost bordering on slander if you ask me. Why would anyone spread such rumors without anything to back them up with.


----------



## katie kitty (Feb 28, 2011)

evrose said:


> I liked King back when he wrote his own material...


As much as Stephen King calls out other writers and call their books trash, if he did have a ghostwriter they would surely expose that kind of thing. Stephanie Meyer's would take all her Twilight money and bribe his ghostwriters into admitting it for saying "She can't write worth a damn".


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

evrose said:


> King has used ghostwriters for a majority of his text for years. I know one of his editors. It's sort of an open secret - everyone in the industry knows, but no one likes to talk about it. He does have input on the plot, characters, themes, and general content, but he no longer sits in front of a keyboard and pecks out words - that's done by others.


When you say an author doesn't write his own material and that it is an open secret, a little proof and hard evidience would be nice.

Without something to back up your statement, it's an opinion. You might believe in it but that does not make it fact.

You say you know one of his editors and it's sort of an open secret. That's like being sort of pregnant. It's either is or isn't.

Until someone comes out on record, it's hearsay, rumor and gossip.


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland (Feb 14, 2011)

Read "Under the Dome" recently, what an amazing work. Maybe I'm naive, but to me that was pure King at his best—all 1,000+ pages. He did give credit to someone for doing a lot of the research for the book, but the style seemed to be legitimately King's.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay- I'm back from work now and read the newer posts

And not to do battle with Evrose OR totally AGREE with you.... From what I have heard, you ARE correct to a certain degree (From the info that I have read)

See.... He has given permission for the last few years to allow several writers to ADAPT several of his works to comic books where, yes, he has final say so on the editorial side since HIS name is on the cover

Marvel comics has been doing adaptations of his dark Tower and I'll even name names.... his long time assistant, Robin Furth has been writing out the plot and Peter David, who is famous for his comics work, has been doing the actual text. Then, of course, there are artists who go in there and create the art for the comicbooks. There have been at least a half dozen story arcs done already that are released monthly and then collected into a hardcover graphic novel down the road

His short story "N" as well as the novel "The Stand" have been adapted too and I'm sure more of his work is in the pipeline

So, in a way, he does have a kind of machine behind the scenes but as far as I am aware, it's just comicbook adaptations. As for his current TEXT works being ghosted (as well as being an open secret).... this is the first I've heard and yes, I agree that if there IS a machine.... then they're not doing a very good job. I'd expect three books a year like Patterson but for the past couple years (Duma Key, Under the Dome, Blockade Billy and this upcoming new tome) King, (at best) has been just hammering out a book a year.

Now IF this IS true--- the only reason I could see that he WOULD need a ghost writer is because his eyesight, which has always been slipping (notice his eyeglasses over the years?), has gotten so bad that he HAS to have people doing the actual work while he dictates the story. I had heard that when he turns in a manuscript the font size is fairly large so that he can see, to edit.

But as for his having a 'machine' being an open secret.... I don't buy it


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Having someone do an adaptation or a screenplay is different from using a ghostwriter. There are a lot of writers who let others adapt their work to other media. This isn't a secret, open or otherwise.

In the case of writing a comic book, it's a lot different from writing a book. The same thing applies with a screenplay for movie or television. Many times, the company you are working will will pick someone else to work on the project instead of the original writer.

If you look back at all the movies and television programs that have been adapted from books, you will see a lot of the screenplays are done by someone other than the original author. Blade Runner is a good example. The original short story was done by Philip K Dick while adaptation and screenplay was done by two other writers.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Huge King fan.  He was the only author I read for a long time during my teen years. I also like time travel stories and I've alwasy been interested in JFK stuff.  Can't wait for this one.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

The idea of getting other writers to do 'grunt work' on a novel is interesting--I can't help but think of manga artists, usually they're under pressure to deliver a chapter a month, which includes writing, drawing, touching up, everything.  When they get 'big' enough, they (or their publishers) usually hire other artists to do the backgrounds or even minor characters, so the main artist is free to concentrate on the important stuff.  It's still their manga, but they're not the only one to have worked on it.  I suppose it's often the same with the writer-editor relationship--the editor makes or suggests changes that may or may not improve the book, but even if said changes are implemented in the final copy it's still the writer's book.

I can't help but wonder if I'd like someone to write all of my descriptions for me ... I always struggle through them but I'm usually happy with what I (eventually) come up with.  Maybe I wouldn't want anyone else to do it for me, actually.  In the end one of the things I like most about being an indie is that I'm doing everything myself, it's a good feeling and I like the control (and the POWER).  But the idea of subcontracting writing ... really, it's fascinating


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

BTW, check out the pre-order price for this on Kindle, 16.99!  I hope it comes down, but I'm still buying it day one regardless.  The hardcover is listed at 19.25, which seems high too.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I love King. He got me interested in horror and I have most all his books. I will be paying whatever price for the new book. There are not many books I can say that for but I have to have my King fix. It is hard for me to believe also that he does not write his own books.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Full Dark, No Stars was almost early King. It got me interested enough that I'll probably grab the hardcover. The kindle price is obscene price-gouging, and I don't say that often.


----------



## Lori P (Jan 6, 2011)

Harry Shannon said:


> Full Dark, No Stars was almost early King. It got me interested enough that I'll probably grab the hardcover. The kindle price is obscene price-gouging, and I don't say that often.


i coughed up 22.99 for the hardcover.... still have it sitting here, waiting for me start


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> Full Dark, No Stars was almost early King. It got me interested enough that I'll probably grab the hardcover. The kindle price is obscene price-gouging, and I don't say that often.


Having read "Full Dark, No Stars", I would have to say that if King has ghostwriters, they are dang good. As you said, these very dark stories are so very King, with a touch of Bachman in the bleakness of the atmosphere. Yeah, I'm not buying it.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the "head's up" on the SK preorder.  It sounds like my ultimate novel...I hope it lives up to my expectations.  The preorder price is a little high, but hopefully it comes down.


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl (Jan 24, 2011)

Desertway said:


> Having read "Full Dark, No Stars", I would have to say that if King has ghostwriters, they are dang good. As you said, these very dark stories are so very King, with a touch of Bachman in the bleakness of the atmosphere. Yeah, I'm not buying it.


I agree.
King's style is very unique and easily recognizable by any hardcore fan.

Shana


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

evrose said:


> Yikes! I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news for you, but this isn't even close to reality in regards to King. He has a HUGE machine behind the scenes that pumps out material for him. He spends a lot of time reviewing, editing, and working with the writers and editors, but the machine produces most of the core content.
> 
> Like I said in the previous post, I'm friends with one of his editors, and have been privy to seeing the process from the inside a bit. It's fascinating to see how a King book is put together - but the image of him waking up, grabbing a coffee, stretching his fingers as he plops down behind his typewriter to crank out 10 pages of dialog and text just isn't how it works. Sorry.


BS. Plain and simple. Been in the book business 16 years. This is the first I have EVER heard this sort of crazy rumor.

I'd even say the proof that this IS NOT TRUE is evident in the very clear shift in his writing that has occurred since his accident. He is hung up on the accident a bit. That event and the shift in writing, subtle as it may be, have been apparent in every novel since. It's added a layer of depth as far as I'm concerned, but a "machine" would have kept on giving the people only what they want. James Patterson, now that is a machine.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I hadn't thought about that, but it's true -- he had certain preoccupations that color the newer books. Although of all his work, Misery would seem like the most obvious one to have come from an accident survivor with chronic pain!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ghostwriter or no...the book sounds interesting.  Will look into in the future.

Tris


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Got to get that one; reminds me of Black Water by Joyce Carol Oates, inspired I believe by the tragic drowning of Mary Jo Kopechne.
~~



brickwallwriter said:


> http://www.stephenking.com/promo/11-22-63/announcement/
> 
> A time travel story about the Kennedy Assassination
> Like how cool is that?
> ...


----------



## KRCox (Feb 18, 2011)

evrose said:


> King has used ghostwriters for a majority of his text for years. I know one of his editors. It's sort of an open secret - everyone in the industry knows, but no one likes to talk about it. He does have input on the plot, characters, themes, and general content, but he no longer sits in front of a keyboard and pecks out words - that's done by others.


Seriously! If that's really true I'm actually a little appalled. So much so, I'm not sure if I'll pick up another book by him ever again.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> I hadn't thought about that, but it's true -- he had certain preoccupations that color the newer books. Although of all his work, Misery would seem like the most obvious one to have come from an accident survivor with chronic pain!


Misery predates the accident by several years -- over a decade. You might actually be saying you know that, but I can't tell. I think the autobiographical element to Misery -- other than crazy fans -- is his various addictions. Since the accident though, he has definitely written about it in different guises and outright.

I'm with the people saying I don't see a ghostwriter. Patterson no longer reads like Patterson -- you can even see it in the reviews from perplexed people wondering what happened. King still has that distinctive voice. The only other author who sounds remotely like him is Joe Hill. Of course, Hill has to contend with the rumor that his dad writes_ his _stuff. Maybe they ghost for each other.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

His new book reminded of of a novel I'd seen (but never read) in the late 80s. See _A Time to Remember_ by Stanley Shapiro. Same basic premise. I might be interested in the King take if the price drops to $12.99 or below.


----------



## nicholaslasalla (Mar 5, 2011)

The only "big machine" to do with Stephen King is his massive imagination and hardcore work ethic.

I've never seen an author churn out more material than he does, considering the heft of his books...

And not only that, but each book's style meshes quite well with one another.  I love King's work, and honestly I just don't see this nonsense being anything but nonsense.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm definitely going to keep my eye on the pricing for this book.  For months and months before Under the Dome came out... the pre-order price was all over the place.  When it got to $7.20 at one point, I jumped in and pre-ordered it... and I was so glad I did.  Way cheaper than it is to buy it now


----------



## D.R. Erickson (Mar 3, 2011)

I want to love Stephen King, but he has taken to inserting politics into his novels now. That's a show-stopper for me. There's always some anti-abortion activist heavies or something. I liked it better when it was just ghosts and vampires. Forget Kennedy and do The Shining II.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

David Ross Erickson said:


> I want to love Stephen King, but he has taken to inserting politics into his novels now. That's a show-stopper for me. There's always some anti-abortion activist heavies or something. I liked it better when it was just ghosts and vampires. Forget Kennedy and do The Shining II.


If King has done vampires... I totally missed it. He has always said that he doesn't need to use vampires etc. because we humans are more than competent at letting evil rule our behavior. Man's inhumanity to man generally provides more than enough writing material. And yes, I know that SK has had a dead cat return among the living and things like that.... I don't think anyone would call his stories common or ordinary. But, he definitely doesn't need vampires and the like to try to conjure up some horror.


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl (Jan 24, 2011)

PraiseGod13 said:


> If King has done vampires... I totally missed it. He has always said that he doesn't need to use vampires etc. because we humans are more than competent at letting evil rule our behavior. Man's inhumanity to man generally provides more than enough writing material. And yes, I know that SK has had a dead cat return among the living and things like that.... I don't think anyone would call his stories common or ordinary. But, he definitely doesn't need vampires and the like to try to conjure up some horror.


I believe David was referring to Salem's Lot, from 1975.

Shana


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

David Ross Erickson said:


> I want to love Stephen King, but he has taken to inserting politics into his novels now. That's a show-stopper for me. There's always some anti-abortion activist heavies or something. I liked it better when it was just ghosts and vampires. Forget Kennedy and do The Shining II.


I have no idea what you write -- but let me tell you what you should write. I'm not imposing am I? Not only do I think you should write the books I tell you to, but I think you should do variations on them for the next several decades. Grow as an artist, evolve as a human -- bah!

Politics, religion, philosophy are the heart of what we believe and who we are and that no writer can produce a thing without on some level sharing what they think good and bad are, how the world works, how the world should work. If King thinks there's such a thing as anti-abortion heavies, and where would he get an idea like that, then why is that off-limits? Since I'm telling you what to write, why don't you make one a hero in one of your books? Or ignore the head on characterization and at some point, if you have not already, written about the sacredness of life -- even if it's a passing line -- that also happens to figure into your beliefs on abortion.

When people say that celebrities should shut up and sing, shut up and act, I don't necessarily agree, but it makes some sort of sense since they didn't get famous for their political beliefs. There is no such thing for a writer and shut up and write, because what they think is the sum total of what they have to offer. Can a writer be less overt, sure, but every time you read a book by them you're marinating in what they believe.

As much as any of us can tell which authors will matter in the future, it seems likely at this point that King will matter to future generations and will probably be taught in schools. That means that what he thinks will continue to matter, not just the ideas written in his books, but personal beliefs expressed in the real world. Not everyone is going to like him, just as I don't like the beliefs of some authors -- Orson Scott Card -- but this is part of what they offer the world. Whether you buy his books or ignore them, his brain is sorta what got him here and his politics have always been expressed.

In Danse Macabre, not only does King type the word abortion repeatedly, he talks about Ellison's story Croatoan which is about ... yeah ... Book written in the eighties. I don't think this is a new thing. In The Stand, definitely early King, he has a character call abortion infanticide...



> "I think abortion is too clean a name for it," Peter Goldsmith said. His lips moved over each word as if it pained him. "I think it's infanticide, pure and simple. I'm sorry to _be_ so ... inflexible, set, whatever it is I'm being ... about something which you now have to consider, if only because the law says you may consider it." And later "Life is cheap, abortion makes it cheaper."


That one okay? It doesn't seem so new to me.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

*This book sounds amazing, and different for my favorite King! Just finished UNDER THE DOME a few weeks back and loved every minute of it. He certainly hasn't lost his touch! Can't wait to see another King doorstopper under my Christmas tree this year!!!  *


----------



## jbruner123 (Jan 5, 2011)

This sounds like a good book. Wish it was going to be lendable because I'm sure it's going to be spendable.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stephen King does not use a ghost writer, and why would he? Also, just FYI if a ghost writer is used their name has to be included on the copyright page and it is almost always on the cover as well, so it would say by King and...


Also who cares who writes a book if it is good, and the last set of novellas he wrote was excellent.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

> Quote from: David Ross Erickson on Yesterday at 08:46:47 AM
> I want to love Stephen King, but he has taken to inserting politics into his novels now. That's a show-stopper for me. There's always some anti-abortion activist heavies or something. I liked it better when it was just ghosts and vampires. Forget Kennedy and do The Shining II.





MichelleR said:


> I have no idea what you write -- but let me tell you what you should write.


He didn't say what King should write, he voiced what type of stuff he liked to read from King. Yes, King is the writer and should write what he wants, but the person who posted the quote you did has a right to like or not like it  . Being a writer gives one the advantage of being able to have a platform to say what they will, being a reader gives one the "right" to make a judgement on what they have read. It is a relationship of sorts.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

LauraB said:


> He didn't say what King should write, he voiced what type of stuff he liked to read from King. Yes, King is the writer and should write what he wants, but the person who posted the quote you did has a right to like or not like it  . Being a writer gives one the advantage of being able to have a platform to say what they will, being a reader gives one the "right" to make a judgement on what they have read. It is a relationship of sorts.


_Forget Kennedy and do The Shining II _ sounded like telling to me, which is I think human enough. I've done it. I've been bossy on occasion. I appreciate the impulse. 

I don't think there is any doubt he has a right to an opinion, preferences, and even to offer writing advice to Stephen King. I'm also guessing that should David receive an email with the same tone that he might think that, even taken in the best spirit, he doesn't write to order. While he wants to please the reader, he has to get it right in his own head first, based on what interests him and moves him. Even if the reader thinks he's meant to write books set in the Swiss Alps and featuring a family of clever goats.

Since I'm pretty well represented as saying a reviewer gets to tell what they really think, and this is a sort of review, I don't think it's in dispute that I support his right to say whatever he wants -- while reserving the option to engage in a discussion with him on his viewpoint, because it really felt too interesting to skip, even though I know that some people for good reason are not comfortable with it. I like the give and take -- even when I'm the one being challenged.

I once had the response to a review that said that I'm the type of person who lets my husband beat our kids based on my expressed childhood love of Barbie Dolls. As long as I stay away from that level of crazy, and respond in a spirit of sassy repartee, I think I'm doing okay.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmm King using a ghost writer? Aside from the irony (ghost writer, horror writer....) I think it's absolute BS. As others have said, you know an SK book from the first few pages.

On to the subject matter: any Red Dwarf fans out there who thinks this sounds familiar? ;-)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Wow, YIP, that's crazy  . There are all kinds out there, aren't there


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

LauraB said:


> Wow, YIP, that's crazy  . There are all kinds out there, aren't there


There really, really are. Every once in a while a reviewer gets grief for not posting their full name, but when I get something like that -- and responses other reviewers have received...


----------



## frankh (Feb 15, 2011)

James Ellroy already wrote this book. It's called AMERICAN TABLOID.

-----
Frank

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------

